# Camera bag for two bodies with attached lenses?



## AdamJ (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been looking for a shoulder bag that will accommodate two bodies upright with lenses attached (70-200 f/2.8 and 24-105mm). Really big bags that will also hold six more lenses, two flashes, accessories and presumably an assistant are easy to find but I'm looking for something as compact as possible - basically a bag that is just big enough to hold the two bodies with attached lenses and not much else.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## jsexton (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been looking at two that might fit the bill.

Kata Bumblebee PL-220 Backpack

and 

http://trekpak.com/product/mens-freeriderpro/deuter-mens-freeriderpro-30/


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm really looking for a shoulder bag rather than a backpack. I'm thinking of event photography where I'd want quick top-access to either camera. I considered a double Black Rapid set-up but in a crowded environment I'd prefer the protection that a bag gives. The Lowepro Classified 200AW is the kind of thing I want, only not quite so big and bulky, but still deep enough for the body with the 70-200. I'm struggling to find anything that suits.


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 1, 2012)

I use this for city/town

Exterior Dimensions 15.5 x 12 x 6.5" (39.4 x 30.5 x 16.5cm) (WxHxD)
Interior Dimensions 14.5 x 11 x 5.5" (36.8 x 28 x 14cm) (WxHxD)

http://youtu.be/YnTrX_6NY6o


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 1, 2012)

I was in the same boat, but I've since sworn off shoulder bags. They simply get to be too much for the migraine sensitive neck muscles and always seem to swing around at the wrong time. For events and travel sightseeing, I use ThinkTank holsters. The weight around the waist is a lot easier to handle and I can slide them around the belt to gain access or get them out of the way. For many events, I always seem to use the same camera most of the time. The holster approach gives me the option leaving the almost always empty holster at home (or in the car). 

Specifically, I use a ThinkTank Digital Holster 30 v2.0 for my 7D and 70-200 f2.8L II with hood in shooting position. No more need for the lens cap. For my 60D and 17-55 f2.8 with hood in shooting position, I use the Digital Holster 20 v2.0. This bag can also handle a longer lens. I use these bags on ThinkTank's Pro Speed Belt. One word of warning, these belts run a little big and seem to stretch a bit during the first few events. On rare events when I want a flash or a small prime, I add a small utility bag to the belt.

This is a very flexible solution and the lowest profile that I could find. Of course, they do scream "camera inside". Some food for thought if you're open to alternative solutions.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 1, 2012)

picturesbyme - I'll look into the Tenba range, thanks for the suggestion.

FTb-n - I've been thinking of using two holster-type bags as an alternative and I'm pleased that you've sense-checked this option by suggesting it. I've looked at the Think Tank, Lowepro and Vanguard holsters but I'm leaning towards the Kata Access 14 PL and 17 PL which have side-access lens/flash compartments without making them much bigger.

http://www.kata-bags.com/access-17-pl-for-dslr-with-70-200-lens-lens-lens?tab=presentation


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 2, 2012)

You're welcome. 
For travel I use this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320976457684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
(search for "Caden" on Ebay for more variants)

I had concerns in the past to buy from China directly but if the feedback is OK and the price is less than half why not...? 
Last month I went for a little trip to VA, KY and to TN to see the fall foliage. This bag was perfect for the smaller daily trips. Good on one shoulder and perfect as a sling, easy access, good features and good quality.
Fits my 5D2 w/24-70 + 200mm 2.8L + accessories or 1body+1lens+1flash easy.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 2, 2012)

How about Crumpler? I've got one that would do what you need, it's nice. I forget what size, but they make many sizes.


----------



## DB (Nov 2, 2012)

risc32 said:


> How about Crumpler? I've got one that would do what you need, it's nice. I forget what size, but they make many sizes.



+1 

I use the "7 Million Dollar Home", but that would not be big enough for 2 x bodies with long lenses attached. However, perhaps the "8 Million Dollar Home" would be (weird names I know, but are strong bags, that are water resistant, have optional velcro fasteners or clip, or both, plus they have nice padded interiors that are infinitely customizable)


----------



## 1855 (Nov 2, 2012)

I use the Thinktank Urban Disguise 70 pro for the same set up. Both of my cameras are gripped. There is some room in the middle for one smaller L lens or flash. This is my event bag, as well as my walk around town bag.


----------



## mcb (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a Crumpler 7 Million Dollar Home. 2 Canon bodies w/grips and my 70-200 F4 and 300mm F4 fit nicely. Plenty of room in front pouch for batteries and memory cards. Without grips, 2 more lenses will fit between the cameras. As mentioned above, infinitely adjustable and very well made.

I also have a ThinkTank backpack, Streetwalker Pro, which would be a bit big for what you describe, but the Streetwalker series comes in several sizes. Very well constructed and seemingly indestructible so far.

Also mentioned above, I also appreciate the lack of neck strain the backpack provides.

I only use the Crumpler when not moving around a great deal these days.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 2, 2012)

I like these though I don't know if it will fit 2 1D bodies or 2 cameras with battery grips. It's also convertible from beltbag to shoulder bag depending on your need.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/speed-racer-v2.aspx


----------



## ernie (Nov 2, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> I use this for city/town
> 
> Exterior Dimensions 15.5 x 12 x 6.5" (39.4 x 30.5 x 16.5cm) (WxHxD)
> Interior Dimensions 14.5 x 11 x 5.5" (36.8 x 28 x 14cm) (WxHxD)
> ...


I use the exact same Tenba messemger holds my 5D MArk III with attached 70-200 and my 7D with attached 24-105 plus plenty of cards ,batteries and my laptop.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thinktank Retrospective 20

I use this to hold 2 5d2s with 70-200 2.8 II and 24-70 attached back to back (so prisms don't bang/hit each other).

If you need to include a flash there are those thinktank modular addons you can add to the side of the bag or could toss it in the front expandable pocket of the bag.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. It seems I wasn't looking hard enough since you've all found me many more options.

The Think Tank and Tenba bags suggested would suit me but having looked at the 7 Million Dollar Home, I think that is also very much what I was looking for - just big enough to hold two bodies with attached lenses and a few other items also. Since I'm always budget-limited, it helps that I've found a very good deal on it so I'm going to order one later today.

Thanks again.


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 2, 2012)

I use the Vanguard the Heralder 38 shoulder bag on a daily basis with either my 1D-X and five lenses or 1D-X and 5D Mark III and four lenses plus laptop. It is small enough to be used as carry-on luggage, but large enough to hold a sufficient amount of gear.

http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/pv/products/photo-video/detail-1-1-230-732.html

This is definitely a different size category compared to the crumbler million dollar home series, but then those crumbler bags would be far to small for my uses. Vanguard's the Heralder series is the as-small-as-it-gets variant for me matching the OPs two bodies plus long lenses and not much else category.


----------



## dandai (Nov 2, 2012)

Thinktank Retrospective 20,
+1


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 2, 2012)

+1 for any of the Think Tank bags.


----------



## kennykodak (Nov 2, 2012)

DB said:


> risc32 said:
> 
> 
> > How about Crumpler? I've got one that would do what you need, it's nice. I forget what size, but they make many sizes.
> ...



+2


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 2, 2012)

I visit Contracted Manufactures in China 3-4 times a year. With Lowpro x200, I feel so much better to travel with my camera gear. No problem as carry on with Eva, China and Cathay air so far. 

Video Demo:
Lowepro Pro Roller x100, x200 & x300 Product Tour

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/611107-REG/Lowepro_LP36033_PWW_Pro_Roller_x200_Case.html


----------



## s2kdriver80 (Nov 2, 2012)

In my Crumpler 7 MDH, I have a 5D3 with the 24-105 and reversed hood attached, another 5D3 with the 16-35 II and reversed hood attached, the 70-200 f/4L IS and reversed hood by itself, and a few other odds and ends.

The 70-200 f/4L IS when attached to the 5D3 will not fit in the bag. I imagine it would be even worse with your 70-200 f/2.8. The Crumpler 8 MDH is basically the taller version of the 7 MDH; that might be better suited for you.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 2, 2012)

s2kdriver80 said:


> In my Crumpler 7 MDH, I have a 5D3 with the 24-105 and reversed hood attached, another 5D3 with the 16-35 II and reversed hood attached, the 70-200 f/4L IS and reversed hood by itself, and a few other odds and ends.
> 
> The 70-200 f/4L IS when attached to the 5D3 will not fit in the bag. I imagine it would be even worse with your 70-200 f/2.8. The Crumpler 8 MDH is basically the taller version of the 7 MDH; that might be better suited for you.



Thanks to you and to DB for the info. The quoted dimensions of the 7MDH suggest the 2.8 combo should fit so I'm grateful for the feedback from actual users confirming it won't. I'm wondering whether mcb, in his message, meant that he carried his bodies and lenses unattached. :-\

I'll take another thorough look at the various other suggestions offered in this thread.

Thanks to everyone for the advice.

Edit: I would have the 70-200 mounted on a 7D body. I've just measured the combo's length and it exceeds the depth of the 7MDH. My bad.


----------



## alexturton (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the lowepro classified 200 aw which can easily fit in 2 bodies with large lenses attached.

I've had a 7d + 70200 2.8 IS and a 6d + 400mm f5.6 in with a 1755 + 580exii all in the sling bag.

Great bag, loads of room for 2 bodies + lots of small lenses/accessories + comes with a built in rain cover.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 8, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions. It seems I wasn't looking hard enough since you've all found me many more options.
> 
> The Think Tank and Tenba bags suggested would suit me but having looked at the 7 Million Dollar Home, I think that is also very much what I was looking for - just big enough to hold two bodies with attached lenses and a few other items also. Since I'm always budget-limited, it helps that I've found a very good deal on it so I'm going to order one later today.
> 
> Thanks again.



I think of the three, only tenba has easy access from the top without having to retract the whole flap... This may not be a big issue depending on the person.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 8, 2012)

ernie said:


> picturesbyme said:
> 
> 
> > I use this for city/town
> ...



I am considering this buy. What size is the one you guys refer to here? It doesn't seem to fit the dimensions for either their "small" or "large" messenger "photo/laptop" current product line which is what the guy in the video is describing. 

If I spring for yet another bag, like the OP, I would prefer a bag in which i can carry the body preferably with 70-200 2.8 ii attached (may be too much to hope for). But the "small" version that the tenba website lists looks like you won't be able to hold even the 5d series with 70-200 2.8 II attached ...are you placing it horizontally then to fit? I carry an ipad but that is not a deal breaker... I do see the longer backpacks where you can orient body with longer lenses attached but they all scream camera in bag.


----------



## charlesa (Dec 8, 2012)

Gura Gear Bataflae 32 L?


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 8, 2012)

charlesa said:


> Gura Gear Bataflae 32 L?


 Great bag, but a tad too big for me and it is a backpack... I like the the tenba primarily as it is a shoulder bag, briefcase like, doesnt look like a camera bag, and importantly it has easy top access ... Except it probably won't accommodate even slightly long lenses when mounted on any sturdy bodies. But an earlier poster said he has... May the smaller 70-200 f4?


----------

